# Incremental backup via ZFS



## bsus (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi,

I have added another independent zpool to my server which should work as fallback.

The main storage is a raid1 with two drives creating daily snaps with zfSnap.

Is there a magic tool which helps me backing up the data from the main storage to the backup storage or do I have to stick to rsync?

Best Regards,
bsus


----------



## gkontos (Mar 28, 2012)

[CMD=""]zfs send -R -i pool1/data@yesterday pool1/data@today |  zfs receive -Fduv pool2/data[/CMD]

Link for automated solution: http://www.aisecure.net/2012/01/11/automated-zfs-incremental-backups-over-ssh/

You just need to remove *ssh root@$host* from the script.


----------



## bsus (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi,

*T*hank you for the solution 

That was what I was looking for.


----------



## bsus (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi,

*S*orry for reopening this thread. I fail sorting out a solution how to use `# zfs send` with zfSnap. I would like to keep on the main storage a timeline from 30 snapshots. The backup storage should get the data incremental and than store them for 90 days. How do I do this best? Do I need to write a script full of regex?

Best Regards,
bsus


----------

